# Things you might see in a three-star restaurant kitchen



## msjhord (Feb 8, 2016)

I mean, besides specialized cutlery, a huge grill/gas range/fryers/oven/hood setup, countertops . . . any other ideas?


----------



## Sam (Feb 8, 2016)

Do the items in the kitchen have some relevance to the story?


----------



## msjhord (Feb 8, 2016)

Haven't decided that part yet.


----------



## Sam (Feb 8, 2016)

If they don't, don't bother describing them.


----------



## msjhord (Feb 8, 2016)

okay, but all that aside, anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Stormcat (Feb 8, 2016)

Pretty much all the same things you'd find in any other kitchen, but of much higher quality.

Depending on the restaurant, they may have a convection oven, a tandoor, or a pizza oven.


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Feb 8, 2016)

Sam said:


> Do the items in the kitchen have some relevance to the story?



This! If you have to go out of the way to describe items in a room, you're probably not investing your time in the right room or the right items. Treat these items as *props *in a play. If it's a standard three star kitchen, just describe the overall setting. If there's an honorable spoon that made an award winning dish, _bam_! That's your golden prop to describe. When in doubt - write it out and act it out. 



Stormcat said:


> Pretty much all the same things you'd find in any other kitchen, but of much higher quality.



Yes, exactly how I feel. If you describe the restaurant as three stars, you're already implying the value. You don't normally find a mansion in a mobile park, you know? We immediately understand the *ambiance*.


----------



## msjhord (Feb 9, 2016)

okay. got it.  thanks!!


----------

